# Dare To Be - A Living Dead Doll! (September 22nd - October 5th)



## StereoXGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

All right, everyone! 

In honor of Halloween coming up, our next challenge is *Dare To Be - A Living Dead Doll*! 

Chosen by *la_chinita*, winner of *Dare To Be - A Fabulous Feline!*

*Here are some inspiration pics; feel free to add your own!




*

*



*






























































































































*If you are thinking about entering this challenge, PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING:*

*THE RULES HAVE CHANGED!*

Effective *immediately*, the following rules will be in place:

1. NO photo manipulation is allowed at all! 

_*What is Photo Manipulation and what does it include?*_

Well, you've probably seen some great photo manipulation by our very own mod, Daer0n. An example of her work is illustrated here:






This is probably the first thing that comes to mind when a lot of people hear the word "Photoshopped" or "Photo Manipulated", but a photo manipulation can be very subtle and include even slight changes like alterations to coloring or contrast. So even if you lighten your photo with a photo editing program, you may not think it counts as photo manipulation, but it does. Basically, if you use a photo editing program to alter your photo in _*any*_ way, it counts as photo manipulation. Therefore, for all Dare to Be competitions, you are only allowed to crop and/or resize your photo. That's it. 

2. Any pictures which appear to be suspect, will either be automatically disqualified if the member is asked and doesn't come clean. If after saying it's not touched in any way the picture still seems to be suspect, then the entry will be DQed anyway. (If need be, it will be made so all entries are approved by a Moderator first).

3. Voting will remain in place. There is not true sufficient evidence to back that consistent entries/winners are discouraging. Participation overall still lacks, which we hope will change very soon!

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

that is very scary


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 22, 2007)

Another fun theme! This will be quite a challenge though, making yourself look dead and still look cool hahaha.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 22, 2007)

i just saw this and its night and now im scared


----------



## karrieann (Sep 22, 2007)

those dolls are wild!

i look forward to seeing the entries


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 22, 2007)

Lol yeah I certainly don't want to have one of those in my house haha.


----------



## BrezoFleur (Sep 22, 2007)

It's also night here and I am also afraid. I don't mind dolls, but now I see why some people hate them, lol


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 22, 2007)

those dolls really scares me.

Like Chuckie!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't think they're scary at all, I happen to collect them. I love these dolls. I'm thinking about joining this challenge.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 22, 2007)

Haha, man - I thought I was alone in saying they scared the shit out of me.

I think of this as a challenge for me since I dunno where to begin....


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 22, 2007)

wow, great theme to get us in the halloween mood


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 22, 2007)

Those are some scary dolls!


----------



## Amia (Sep 22, 2007)

oh wow, creepy..



this is going to be a fun one though.


----------



## Zoey (Sep 22, 2007)

OMG this is soo creepy brrrr


----------



## Andi (Sep 22, 2007)

very cool theme! I think I am entering in this one since I always think too much purple and black e/s makes me look "dead" anyway...but what am I gonna do about my blonde hair?


----------



## Lia (Sep 22, 2007)

There's several blonde dolls there


----------



## rocksinger007 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm really excited at this challenge...finally something that's right up my alley...muhahaha!



P


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just saw this and its night and now im scared LOL! They freak me out, too! I was downstairs alone in the den in the middle of the night finding and uploading all those pics! lol!
I'm surprised I didn't have nightmares!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ewww, scary, I love it


----------



## Saja (Sep 22, 2007)

This is one i really wanna try!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is one i really wanna try! You should!!!




I'm going to do this one, too! 
I'm not going to replicate one of the looks, though. I'm going to do my own thing. I have an idea of what I want to do! lol!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 22, 2007)

I definitely plan on entering! I'm going to use one of the dolls from their site as inspiration... Although, I like the picture of "Blue" that Shaundra posted... Now, to figure out how to make myself look ghostly white...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 22, 2007)

Buy some Halloween face paint.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Buy some Halloween face paint.



Yeah, I heard Hot Topic sells some white powder... I'm thinking too though, maybe I can just use a ton of baby powder and not buy anything since I have a whole bottle of it LOL!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 22, 2007)

This D2B scares the life out of me.. (seriously! no pun inteded)


----------



## MissPout (Sep 22, 2007)

Great Theme! I LOVE living dead dolls! I have 2 mini dolls


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I heard Hot Topic sells some white powder... I'm thinking too though, maybe I can just use a ton of baby powder and not buy anything since I have a whole bottle of it LOL! lol, Whatever works for you!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is my try,not great,but I had loads of fun doing it.


----------



## stefawn (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very cool theme! I think I am entering in this one since I always think too much purple and black e/s makes me look "dead" anyway...but what am I gonna do about my blonde hair?



Buy the black halloween hair paint... it washes right out.... unless your hair is hi-lighted and porous, then i might be afraid it would grab. You could test it on a piece of hair underneath where it won't show. here in the US it only costs like 1.88 @ wal-mart so it's not expensive to try.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my try,not great,but I had loads of fun doing it. Yay! We've already got a first entry! That looks great!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 22, 2007)

perfect for manders


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 22, 2007)

those doll are so creepy... cool theme though, can't wait to so the entries!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow Zoey! you really look deadly.. in a good way.. lol

Great job!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my try,not great,but I had loads of fun doing it. i love the lipstick


----------



## KellyB (Sep 22, 2007)

Zoey, you did a fantastic job.


----------



## MissPout (Sep 22, 2007)

Heres my entry!

THIS is my entry for VOTING!






My first try


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 22, 2007)

oh wow .. hmm i am gunna have to think about how im going to do this one... try to make it stand out.. key word TRY!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 22, 2007)

oh yay!!!! entries already!! You guys look great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 22, 2007)

Im doing this TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## fawp (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I heard Hot Topic sells some white powder... I'm thinking too though, maybe I can just use a ton of baby powder and not buy anything since I have a whole bottle of it LOL! Baby powder works for me; I once played a "dead prostitute" on stage so I just covered my face with a good moisturizer, used a regular lotion on my body, let them dry (so that the powder doesn't get clumpy, and then covered myself with a thin coat of powder.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 23, 2007)

Im doing this TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 23, 2007)

Miss Pout. Awesome job. The bloody hatchet thing is scary.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my entry! http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...llmisspout.jpg

Is it ok to photoshop are pictures this time?Did i miss something.

I dont read as much as i should these days lol


----------



## MissPout (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it ok to photoshop are pictures this time?Did i miss something.

I dont read as much as i should these days lol

I just blurred the background because it was messy behind me.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just blurred the background because it was messy behind me. It adds a nice touch.

Kinda hipnotizing.

If i spelled that right...


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 23, 2007)

Yay entries already! Great job ladies! I want to do this one already. Gotta think of something creepy to do on my face haha.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my entry! http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...llmisspout.jpg

AAAHHHHH!!!!!
lol.






Amazing job!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just blurred the background because it was messy behind me. Please read the new rules that I posted at the beginning of this thread.




No blurring of anything. The only changes that can be made to any pictures now is cropping them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it ok to photoshop are pictures this time?Did i miss something.

I dont read as much as i should these days lol

NO PHOTOSHOP!!! LOL!


----------



## MissPout (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please read the new rules that I posted at the beginning of this thread.




No blurring of anything. The only changes that can be made to any pictures now is cropping them.






sorry i didn't noticed that. i changed my picture. sorry again


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry i didn't noticed that. i changed my picture. sorry again Girl the changed pic looks even better!!! since your in a conrner, it makes the person looking at the pic feel as tho they are trapped or enclosed in a room with you!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEESSSSOOOOMMMEEEE


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2007)

Great entries ladies! Pretty freaky theme! I can't wait to see what else people come up with!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry i didn't noticed that. i changed my picture. sorry again lol. No prob!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 23, 2007)

Great entries, ladies!! MissPout, I like the vein effect on your face! Scary!

Here's my version of a Living Dead Doll. I'm not sure which one is my entry yet. I took pics both with a white wall background and with my house as a background. As you can see, the last pic is more overexposed than the others. I guess having a crappy camera is handy for this D2B as it makes me look lighter than I am. Haha.



The fourth pic is supposed to be me stitching myself. Ew.





EDIT: The pic with the knife is my entry. I deleted the pic with the needle and reattached it last...oops, forgot about the "pending approval" thing. Sorry I gave you more work, mods!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 23, 2007)

zoey- wow, you look truly frightening!

miss pout- awesome, so scary


----------



## Marisol (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my try,not great,but I had loads of fun doing it. Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres my entry! http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...lmisspout2.jpg

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great entries, ladies!! MissPout, I like the vein effect on your face! Scary!
Here's my version of a Living Dead Doll. I'm not sure which one is my entry yet. I took pics both with a white wall background and with my house as a background. As you can see, the last pic is more overexposed than the others. I guess having a crappy camera is handy for this D2B as it makes me look lighter than I am. Haha.



The fourth pic is supposed to be me stitching myself. Ew.





You all look freakishly awesome!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2007)

Man, imagine those dolls all over your room. *shivers*

Someone approve her pics, already. I wanna see!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks all





Misspout another great entry from you,i love it!

La_chinita yay you did purples,looks awesome,and those stiches are amazing!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great entries, ladies!! MissPout, I like the vein effect on your face! Scary!
Here's my version of a Living Dead Doll. I'm not sure which one is my entry yet. I took pics both with a white wall background and with my house as a background. As you can see, the last pic is more overexposed than the others. I guess having a crappy camera is handy for this D2B as it makes me look lighter than I am. Haha.



The fourth pic is supposed to be me stitching myself. Ew.





You're an effin' pro. I'm constantly amazed with your skills.I definitely save your photos because I want to mimic your work.

I'm stuck between the first and second but it's all equally good.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool, La_Chinita! I like the one with the knife!


----------



## claireabelle (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great entries, ladies!! MissPout, I like the vein effect on your face! Scary!
Here's my version of a Living Dead Doll. I'm not sure which one is my entry yet. I took pics both with a white wall background and with my house as a background. As you can see, the last pic is more overexposed than the others. I guess having a crappy camera is handy for this D2B as it makes me look lighter than I am. Haha.




The fourth pic is supposed to be me stitching myself. Ew.





Wow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karrieann (Sep 23, 2007)

damn! you girls are great!!!!! fantastic job!!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 23, 2007)

heres mine,.,i didnt have the right makeup to do it...so i did it with what i had....

*(I would like this one for voting)*


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

wow...cool challenge


----------



## nemuX (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, this challenge inspired me!

This is my first participation, so please be indulgent...

"I'm a living dead doll"





"Would you like to adopt me?"





"I'm a bit awkward, but I'm a good cooker..."





The first one is my entry!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 23, 2007)

Yall have been busy while I was asleep.

La_Chinita-Awesome job as usual. The stitches are very real looking.

Blondeplaymate- great job. what did you use on your lips?

NemuX-You have beautiful eyes. Those colors are perfect on you.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks



on my lips i used black eyeshadow....i tried eyeliner but it wasnt working.....so i did it with eyeshadow since i dont carry any black lipstick lol......then i put a shimmer gloss over it...


----------



## Marisol (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Blondeplaymate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres mine,.,i didnt have the right makeup to do it...so i did it with what i had....

*(I would like this one for voting)*

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/DSC03424.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/DSC03417.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/DSC03419.jpg

Originally Posted by *nemuX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, this challenge inspired me!This is my first participation, so please be indulgent...

"I'm a living dead doll"

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9236/doll1hd2.jpg

"Would you like to adopt me?"

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4329/doll2iq2.jpg

"I'm a bit awkward, but I'm a good cooker..."

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8603/doll3ti7.jpg

The first one is my entry!

Looking fantastic ladies!


----------



## MissPersia (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay well here it is I tried, I am not use to doing this kind of make up and i didnt have the right tools but oh well!! The third one with the eyes close is the one that ill submit for voting


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 23, 2007)

wow, awesome entries!! you ladies rock


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 23, 2007)

i can see that you ladies are not going to make this an easy one lol. youguys look so great la chanta.. think i spelled that right.. you AMAZE me with you d2b's all the time!!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow wow wow, lot's of entries so far! La Chinita I love how real those stitches look! I can't choose a favorite pic I like the first three.


----------



## bethany9008 (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds intresting! i might have to try this!


----------



## Manda (Sep 24, 2007)

Yikes those doll pics are freaky, I'm going to have nightmares!

Awesome entries so far, OMG La Chinita you look sick as f***!!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 24, 2007)

i loveee them so far!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 24, 2007)

OK!!! I did mine while my roommate isn't here (because it'd scare the shit out of her!) I'm actually kind of proud of myself (shh) because I didn't think I'd be able to do it at all!






^^ She was my inspiration, even though that picture doesn't go into a lot of detail.

So...I took some pictures with a mirror but they sucked, so you guys get to see one of my two-foot-tall teddy bears instead!!!

I *think* the first picture is my entry, but do you guys think one shows off the make-up better? If so I can always switch.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 24, 2007)

Paperflowers cant see your pics. Awesome entries ladies. I can tell that this is going to be a good one but very hard to pick a winner. Great Job Ladies!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paperflowers cant see your pics. Awesome entries ladies. I can tell that this is going to be a good one but very hard to pick a winner. Great Job Ladies! Yeah, they have to be approved



Any attachments have to be approved


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 24, 2007)

holy shit...this is such an aamaaazing dtb, amazing amazing amazing girls!! all of you

im loving the participation latley!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey La Chinita, would you mind if I get inspired on your look for my halloween costume?? It just looks too awesome!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 24, 2007)

I got impatient and put one as my avatar LMAO.... I'm still looking through everyone's entries, but HOLY COW everyone's done a fantastic job!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 24, 2007)

Awww, thanks, ladies!!! *smiling from ear to ear*




I had to do this one when I was home alone, too! My mom cannot stand the thought of blood. Haha.

I'm lovin' the participation too! All the entries look scary (in a good way)! Nerux, that last pic makes me want to adopt you.



Paperflowers, I can't see the other pics yet, but the one on your avatar looks awesome!


----------



## Scarlet Fox (Sep 24, 2007)

I may have to get in on this one


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 24, 2007)

Everyone looks creepily lovely. This DTB is right up my alley!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got impatient and put one as my avatar LMAO.... I'm still looking through everyone's entries, but HOLY COW everyone's done a fantastic job! Haha... good stuff.


----------



## Leony (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow fantabulous entries!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome entries ladies! John frustrated me too much the other night when I was practicing for this, so I dunno if I'm even gonna enter now LOL!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got impatient and put one as my avatar LMAO.... I'm still looking through everyone's entries, but HOLY COW everyone's done a fantastic job! Sorry, I was sleeping! lol.



They're approved now!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 24, 2007)

!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome entries ladies! John frustrated me too much the other night when I was practicing for this, so I dunno if I'm even gonna enter now LOL! Aww bad bad John!
WOW I cant even follow so many great entries!

Paperflowers that is just incredibly amazing,you really look scaaaary in a the best possible way!

NemuX,you are amazingly cute,great job on everything!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry, I was sleeping! lol.



They're approved now! WHAT????? You're not allowed to sleep!!!!
Aww I'm just kidding doll, I'm just like a little kid sometimes is all.



Thank you so much!!!!!!

Everyone looks so, so wonderful!!

Originally Posted by *Zoey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif !Aww bad bad John!

WOW I cant even follow so many great entries!

Paperflowers that is just incredibly amazing,you really look scaaaary in a the best possible way!

NemuX,you are amazingly cute,great job on everything!

Wow thank you!!!


Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww, thanks, ladies!!! *smiling from ear to ear*



I had to do this one when I was home alone, too! My mom cannot stand the thought of blood. Haha. 
I'm lovin' the participation too! All the entries look scary (in a good way)! Nerux, that last pic makes me want to adopt you.



Paperflowers, I can't see the other pics yet, but the one on your avatar looks awesome!

You, missy, have the kind of skills I can only dream of having someday. You're SO amazing.



And haha, my roommate would have FREAKED out if she'd seen me do all that while she was here....I startled her with the mermaid one for crying out loud!!







I actually *bought* the doll I imitated because I think she's rather pretty and it's a lesson to me in how vain I can be sometimes, considering I used to want SO MUCH plastic surgery. Ack! But I keep seeing all these other dolls I want to imitate, and I'm thinking of doing another one or two just for the heck of it, to see how they turn out.



This is such a fun challenge!!

WHY was I not entering D2B's sooner?? WHY WHY WHY??? (I actually plan on eventually catching up on all the D2B's just for the fun of it though.....just to put in the slideshow for giggles.)


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Chinita...amazing, I Love The Knife Pic Great Touch!

ALL OF YOU ROCK


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2007)

whoa, u tryna gimme nightmares!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You, missy, have the kind of skills I can only dream of having someday. You're SO amazing.



And haha, my roommate would have FREAKED out if she'd seen me do all that while she was here....I startled her with the mermaid one for crying out loud!!





Ack! But I keep seeing all these other dolls I want to imitate, and I'm thinking of doing another one or two just for the heck of it, to see how they turn out.




This is such a fun challenge!!

WHY was I not entering D2B's sooner?? WHY WHY WHY??? (I actually plan on eventually catching up on all the D2B's just for the fun of it though.....just to put in the slideshow for giggles.)

Wow, thank you!!!



I feel like I want to do another doll, too! Just for the fun of it. Haha... Can y'all tell I have no life?





Paperflowers, my faves have to be the first and second pic. Good job!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 24, 2007)

What makeup did you use for yours chinita?


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 24, 2007)

I was wondering that too?

What products and techniques did you use La-Chinita?


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm..no special techniques really. Just my usual Revlon foundation and Revlon colorstay powder over it. I didn't have a dark base for my lids, and I needed a sticky one so the shadow pops, so I used NYX jumbo lip pencil in chestnut as a base all over the lid and undereyes except the mobile lid. I used a frosty white pearl shadow called One and Only (it's from an independent beauty store, 3 bucks haha...) on the mobile lid only. Then I used a purplish red shadow from an e/s pallet my auntie got me from the Philippines all the way up to the brow, and NYX Black to deepen. I then packed on a matte white shadow from an e/s pallet I got free from Seventeen. Jordana quickliner in Black all around the eyes, waterline, and to define my (nonexistent) eyebrows. Ardell 110 lashes and then Wet n Wild H20proof liquid eyeliner. Jordana blush to contour and Jordana deep purple lipliner for the lips over a Revlon lipstick in Coffee Break. On the outline of the stitches I used the same purplish red shadow, then lined it with the deep purple lipliner and an NYX dark brown lipliner mixed in. For the stitches I just used this stretchy thread thingy that I use to tie up the chicken legs when I cook a whole one, marked it with red sharpie marks on the ends to look like blood. Then I just used good ol' Elmer's glue to stick it on my face! Done!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 24, 2007)

^ WOW.

You rock.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 24, 2007)

Ahhh I want to see the entries so bad but the net is so slow here :'(

Congrats to everyone who entered so far though, as I'm sure they kick a$$!!!

Chinita I am so freakin thrilled that you chose the theme I suggested!! I can't wait to do this one, I just hope I have the time!!!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome theme and awesome entries.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ahhh I want to see the entries so bad but the net is so slow here :'(
Congrats to everyone who entered so far though, as I'm sure they kick a$$!!!

Chinita I am so freakin thrilled that you chose the theme I suggested!! I can't wait to do this one, I just hope I have the time!!!

No, you HAVE TO do this one. There is no, "If I have time" bull. UNACCEPTABLE KEE! You have to!!!



*hugs*


----------



## bmichlig (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh.

My.

Gosh.

Everyone looks totally delightfully fractured and shattered and stitched and spattered.

Amazing how hot stone cold dead can look!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2007)

what an amazing theme!!!! Everyone has done an awsome job on this dtb. WOW, I really am sooooo impressed with everyones entries!!!!!


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

think i might give it a go tonight.. or try sometime this week.. i am excited about this one!!


----------



## xEdenx (Sep 25, 2007)

wow.. thats scary.

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great entries, ladies!! MissPout, I like the vein effect on your face! Scary!
Here's my version of a Living Dead Doll. I'm not sure which one is my entry yet. I took pics both with a white wall background and with my house as a background. As you can see, the last pic is more overexposed than the others. I guess having a crappy camera is handy for this D2B as it makes me look lighter than I am. Haha.




The fourth pic is supposed to be me stitching myself. Ew.






wow! amazing.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 25, 2007)

So because I have no life, my roommate asked me to do another doll so she could "watch" me, and I obliged. And of course, I have to show off here as well!!!






^^ Was the inspiration for THIS set.

Results:


----------



## KristinB (Sep 25, 2007)

Everyone looks great and very creepy.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So because I have no life, my roommate asked me to do another doll so she could "watch" me, and I obliged. And of course, I have to show off here as well!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...spiration2.jpg

^^ Was the inspiration for THIS set.

Results:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...gDeadDoll3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ngDeadDoll.jpg

Wow... pretty awesome!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 25, 2007)

This is going to be VERY interesting. Can't wait to see the posts!


----------



## shimmersweetie (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool! But I doubt I could pull this off! LOL


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 25, 2007)

I think everyone should post a picture of the dolls they're replicating..


----------



## Zoey (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW girl,your on the roll! this one is great too!

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So because I have no life, my roommate asked me to do another doll so she could "watch" me, and I obliged. And of course, I have to show off here as well!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...spiration2.jpg

^^ Was the inspiration for THIS set.

Results:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...gDeadDoll3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ngDeadDoll.jpg


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

My inspiration .. but i added alittle of my own touch as well

Date of death: 2/20/1996






With a soft and sweet kiss,

Tears filled her eyes.

A figure of innocence,

That soon met her demise.






From the wound in her head,

The red blood does flow.

She was found down by the river,

Where the red roses grow.

i pick the first pic as my entry


----------



## KellyB (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So because I have no life, my roommate asked me to do another doll so she could "watch" me, and I obliged. And of course, I have to show off here as well!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...spiration2.jpg

^^ Was the inspiration for THIS set.

Results:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...gDeadDoll3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ngDeadDoll.jpg

Great job. You have been a busy girl!!!!


----------



## masad (Sep 25, 2007)

scaryy!!





i m already confused as to whom i will vote for :-s

amazing entries


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 25, 2007)

fab entries so far


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 25, 2007)

OMFG Missy!!!! WOW!!! You look sexy and creepy at the same time! I love the black rose pic!





Paperflowers, good job on the second set of photos!!!


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

OH thanks.. i trie SO hard.. you have no idea. lol

it means alot to hear a compliment thanks la chinita


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My inspiration .. but i added alittle of my own touch as wellDate of death: 2/20/1996

http://www.livingdeaddolls.com/archi..._chipboard.gif

With a soft and sweet kiss,

Tears filled her eyes.

A figure of innocence,

That soon met her demise.

http://www.livingdeaddolls.com/archi..._deathcert.gif

From the wound in her head,

The red blood does flow.

She was found down by the river,

Where the red roses grow.

i pick the first pic as my entry





You make a very sexy dead doll!!!! Good work


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 25, 2007)

Love love love the entries!! I'm so excited to do this one I can't even explain it LOL! I'm super thrilled my suggestion was chosen!!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My inspiration .. but i added alittle of my own touch as wellDate of death: 2/20/1996

http://www.livingdeaddolls.com/archi..._chipboard.gif

With a soft and sweet kiss,

Tears filled her eyes.

A figure of innocence,

That soon met her demise.

http://www.livingdeaddolls.com/archi..._deathcert.gif

From the wound in her head,

The red blood does flow.

She was found down by the river,

Where the red roses grow.

i pick the first pic as my entry





Great, great job.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for all the compliments.. im def cheesing!




it took me for ever to pick what doll i wanted to try and pull off lol.. and my hubby even helped me with the veins n my chest.. of course he was willing to help lol..

i think this is going ot be a super hard voting.. cause everyone looks so good!!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love love love the entries!! I'm so excited to do this one I can't even explain it LOL! I'm super thrilled my suggestion was chosen!! Oh I've already done 2-- one for me, one for my roommate, and now a friend of mine wants to try another one!!!! I am having SO much fun with this...I keep wondering why I didn't start doing the D2B's sooner!! My make-up skills are still lacking but they are just so much fun!!
Get on it, Kee, before I break out the belt.......again!


----------



## Manda (Sep 25, 2007)

Great entry Missy, I think this is one of the best you've done!!

Good job paperflowers.

OooOoo next week in class we're going to learn how to do cuts and bruises and all that, maybe I'll have to show off what I learned.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Chinita I am so freakin thrilled that you chose the theme I suggested!! I can't wait to do this one, I just hope I have the time!!! Glad you like it!


----------



## MissPout (Sep 25, 2007)

I Found my Living Dead doll today and *THIS* is my NEW entry for voting:



My Doll


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 25, 2007)

great miss pout i love it i always love your entires!

and missy ive never seen scary look so hot!


----------



## MissPout (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif great miss pout i love it i always love your entires!
and missy ive never seen scary look so hot!

Thank you


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks manda i agree with you..

and liz2 thanks for your compliment.. make me smile.. cant hear enough good things.. i had a BLAST doing it..


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow Miss Pout I actually shuddered! Great job!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Found my Living Dead doll today and *THIS* is my NEW entry for voting:
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...iedanddoom.jpg My Doll
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...smisspout1.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...smisspout2.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...smisspout3.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...smisspout4.jpg
Wow, you make a great scary doll. good job.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2007)

Fabulous! I am skerred!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 26, 2007)

WOW missy and misspout,great entries! Sooo scaaary!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 26, 2007)

i really wanna try this one, all of you look so good!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Sep 26, 2007)

well, here is my first DTB!!! so be easy on me!

here are the pictures, this is a mix of alot of dolls....


----------



## candybabe1 (Sep 26, 2007)

wow these are great!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, here is my first DTB!!! so be easy on me! 
here are the pictures, this is a mix of alot of dolls....

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...h/100_0915.jpg

Congrats on your first DTB. Great job!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 26, 2007)

Great job Ashley!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow there are a lot of great entries. This is going to be a tough one.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow COMPLIMENTS to everyone who entered! All very creepy **** Amazing theme... I will enter this one too!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 26, 2007)

Everyone looks amazing!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow...I remember everyone saying they "Didn't have the skills" to enter DTB...ummm that was a lie!! You guys are amazing!!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2007)

wow... those dolls and these entries are super scary! I'm glad it was daytime and my family was around when I looked at these! great job girls!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 27, 2007)

this was sooo much fun!

i ended up shaving my eyebrows for this one haha

and please ignore my wig falling back in the last one lol

i would like the last one to be the one to be voted on, i uploaded them in the wrong order...oops


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Stephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this was sooo much fun!
i ended up shaving my eyebrows for this one haha

and please ignore my wig falling back in the last one lol

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You shaved your eyebrows!Can't see the pics yet, until they get approved. I bet it's another kickass entry!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 27, 2007)

You shaved your eyebrows! It does look good tho.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful entry Stephanie!!


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Stephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this was sooo much fun!
i ended up shaving my eyebrows for this one haha

and please ignore my wig falling back in the last one lol

Nice one!! I like the blood (what stuff is that anyway?)under your eyes very well done and it looks creepy.Are you wearing contacts?


----------



## Zoey (Sep 27, 2007)

Stephanie,I looove it,that looks sooo good and scary and creepy,amazing entry!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 27, 2007)

_Awesome entries!




_


----------



## KellyB (Sep 27, 2007)

Stephanie. Awesome. Awesome.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 27, 2007)

thank youuuu everyone, and yes they are contacts lol


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 28, 2007)

great job ladies...........


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's me as "Mildread"


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh snap.

The lips totally caught me off guard - great entry, lady!

I'm expecting blood spewing out of your mouth...


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe I'll do a bloody one fpr you Celly.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, Benebaby.. I LOVE your makeup.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I love ALL the entries.This will be a hard one.


----------



## radiobath (Sep 28, 2007)

This is exciting. I really wanna do this.


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Sep 28, 2007)

@ la chinita

awesome awesome work

almost fell off my chair when i saw it, its so well done!!!

got my vote


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 28, 2007)

hot entries, manda love the black lips whatd u use on them?


----------



## KellyB (Sep 28, 2007)

Manders, Fabulous job as usual.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hot entries, manda love the black lips whatd u use on them? I'd like to know, too! That's so cool!


----------



## kaileekisses (Sep 28, 2007)

This is an awesome thread. So dark.

I'm going as a witch for Hallowe'en, so I'm learning alot of tricks from you guys.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Manders.


----------



## Zoey (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome Mildread Amanda,that looks so good,but i cant resist your still sooo cute


----------



## emih19 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow great entries ladies...this is gonna be hard to vote


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hot entries, manda love the black lips whatd u use on them? I lined my lips with Black eyeliner and then used black pigment mixed with clear gloss. 
I might do another one tonight...not sure if I like this entry.


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2007)

I think this is my favorite D2B ever, so many creative and different entries. I didnÂ´t base my entry on an actual doll, so I guess IÂ´m just a living dead girl that has been beaten to death lol.

I had soo much fun doing it, I put on some Slipknot, grabbed my kitchen knife and felt so dangerous





I actually donÂ´t wanna take the makeup off, I wanna go outside and scare some children LMAO






cool flash effect:






without flash:






closeup on the face..I look sad here


----------



## Kathy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job Andi!! Your makeup really does look like bruises!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

ANDI!! I freaking love it....no seriously...you look like the Prom Queen that the serial killer dumped in the woods. Okay...I have a BIG imagination.


----------



## Lia (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn Andi, you're scary - the only thing missing is the dirt from the land you was buried , LOL


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 28, 2007)

Even though you're beaten up Andi, you're still pretty! haha. Love it.


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ANDI!! I freaking love it....no seriously...you look like the Prom Queen that the serial killer dumped in the woods. Okay...I have a BIG imagination. thanks Manders. You have just the right amount of imagination..I am "Dead Prom Queen Doll". I think this is the 3rd time IÂ´ve used this tiara in a D2B hehe

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Damn Andi, you're scary - the only thing missing is the dirt from the land you was buried , LOL hehe, I tried to make myself look dirty and added some brown blush, but I guess not enough. If I was at my parents house I would have probably covered myself with some dirt from our little forest in the backyard.


----------



## Lia (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool



I don't have the talent (neither the time) to do the DTB


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

I am defintiely re-doing mine, I didn't find any of the Dolls very inspiring. I think I will do my own thing like Andi. I do better when I use my imagination...

I will try to re-enter tonight...I have some ideas. Actually a nightmare I had...


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am defintiely re-doing mine, I didn't find any of the Dolls very inspiring. I think I will do my own thing like Andi. I do better when I use my imagination...
I will try to re-enter tonight...I have some ideas. Actually a nightmare I had...

I must have had hundreds of nightmares in my life, so maybe that was my inspiration too. IÂ´m excited to see what you come up with, Manders.Btw I also tried the black lips, but it looked stupid on me so I changed to smeared purple.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 28, 2007)

Whoa Andi...that's one pissed off looking prom queen. Fantastic job.


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whoa Andi...that's one pissed off looking prom queen. Fantastic job. lol maybe IÂ´ll call this "I only came in 2nd" - Prom Queen then.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Love the entries Andi and Manders!!!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 28, 2007)

I just spent an hour in my bathroom and I looked STUPID. I so suck at this.


----------



## masad (Sep 28, 2007)

wowww andy!!

is it ok if i say u still look stunning!!!


----------



## Manda (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn Andi, you look awesome! I was totally thinking prom queen, but maybe you got beat up/killed by the 2nd runner up, cuz who could beat you???

Manders those are some black lips, they look awesome! But if you want to do another I won't complain!

This D2B has so many awesome entries!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this is my favorite D2B ever, so many creative and different entries. I didnÂ´t base my entry on an actual doll, so I guess IÂ´m just a living dead girl that has been beaten to death lol. I had soo much fun doing it, I put on some Slipknot, grabbed my kitchen knife and felt so dangerous





I actually donÂ´t wanna take the makeup off, I wanna go outside and scare some children LMAO

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...ctor/entry.jpg

cool flash effect:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tor/LDD065.jpg

without flash:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tor/LDD066.jpg

closeup on the face..I look sad here

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tor/LDD071.jpg

OMG...I was going to say you look like a murdered Prom Queen, but Amanda beat me to it! lol!
You look awesome, Andi!

I am SOOOO impressed with everyone's entries in this DTB. You ladies have hardcore talent!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG...I was going to say you look like a murdered Prom Queen, but Amanda beat me to it! lol!
You look awesome, Andi!

I am SOOOO impressed with everyone's entries in this DTB. You ladies have hardcore talent!!!

thanks, Shaundra. You know whatÂ´s crazy? I saw these amazing entries and didnÂ´t want to enter cause I knew I couldnÂ´t do fake wounds, blood drops, stiches or stuff, I just donÂ´t have the skills for that. So I didnÂ´t copy one of the dolls cause they all have one or the other.
But then I got home with my new MAC Carbon e/s and just applied it to my lids. Then I painting my lips black, trying to change my lip shape, also applied black eye pencil to my brows and kinda dragged them upwards. I looked like a freakin clown (kinda like a goth version of Pennywise from Stephen KingÂ´s "It")

So I removed almost everything and just decided purple-grey should be my color and it worked. IÂ´m glad I entered cause I think this is the best D2B entry I ever did (not tooting my own horn here, I just never thought I could enter in this one without looking like a clown)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2007)

wow I am sooooo impressed with all these dtb entries!!!! You have done such an awsome job!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,

These entries are bloody amazing...


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 29, 2007)

great you guys know what i am feeling like i want to do another one. lol just not as a doll as my own thing ya know.. like andi did. cause andi al i got ta say is OH SNAP!


----------



## CandyApple (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow!!!! Andi love the dead prom queen look!!!! You nailed it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 29, 2007)

OKay....HERE'S my entry....my other one sucked....hahaha

This is an interpretation of a nightmare I had a few days ago...Don't ask.

I call this "Dying to be Pretty"


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 29, 2007)

i LOVE the first picture.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2007)

very nice amanda


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 29, 2007)

damnnn girls

andi ive never seen your eyes stand out so much its awsome!!!!i think you killed it hehe

manders i love the lips in the first one but the second is my favorite!! wohoo


----------



## Manda (Sep 29, 2007)

LOVE it Manders!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's me as "Mildread"http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...0-Mildread.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...Baby/DTB-3.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/DTB2-3.jpg

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this is my favorite D2B ever, so many creative and different entries. I didnÂ´t base my entry on an actual doll, so I guess IÂ´m just a living dead girl that has been beaten to death lol. I had soo much fun doing it, I put on some Slipknot, grabbed my kitchen knife and felt so dangerous





I actually donÂ´t wanna take the makeup off, I wanna go outside and scare some children LMAO

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...ctor/entry.jpg

cool flash effect:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tor/LDD065.jpg

without flash:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tor/LDD066.jpg

closeup on the face..I look sad here

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tor/LDD071.jpg

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OKay....HERE'S my entry....my other one sucked....hahaha
This is an interpretation of a nightmare I had a few days ago...Don't ask.

I call this "Dying to be Pretty"

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/DTBnew.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...by/DTBnew2.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...by/DTBnew3.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/DTB5.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/DTB4.jpg
Effing fantastic!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OKay....HERE'S my entry....my other one sucked....hahaha
This is an interpretation of a nightmare I had a few days ago...Don't ask.

I call this "Dying to be Pretty"

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/DTBnew.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...by/DTBnew2.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...by/DTBnew3.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/DTB5.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/DTB4.jpg
Oh my gosh I F ing love this one


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 29, 2007)

ooh i will have to do mine tomorrow night.. its to late tonight for me. too. got wrapped up in tings.. like a long island ice tea! benebabe.. AWESOME. im so jelouse. all i have to say.. is i have a pretty good idea who is gunna win this!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 29, 2007)

Andi and Amanda,looove your entries. Amanda,first one is sooo cute,this one is sooo scaary



great job ladies!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 29, 2007)

wow andi hot!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 29, 2007)

DAAAAAYUM.

Andi brought it! I really love it.

And Manders... I'm happy you re-did it because I actually envisioned you doing something more gory. I love the whole concept of the photos.


----------



## apropo (Sep 29, 2007)

admire you!!!

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm..no special techniques really. &lt;...&gt; Then I just used good ol' Elmer's glue to stick it on my face! Done!



Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this is my favorite D2B ever, so many creative and different entries. I didnÂ´t base my entry on an actual doll, so I guess IÂ´m just a living dead girl that has been beaten to death lol. I had soo much fun doing it, I put on some Slipknot, grabbed my kitchen knife and felt so dangerous





I actually donÂ´t wanna take the makeup off, I wanna go outside and scare some children LMAO

BRAVO - great scary and natural!


----------



## MissPout (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OKay....HERE'S my entry....my other one sucked....hahaha
This is an interpretation of a nightmare I had a few days ago...Don't ask.

I call this "Dying to be Pretty"

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...aby/DTBnew.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...by/DTBnew2.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...by/DTBnew3.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/DTB5.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y202/BeneBaby/DTB4.jpg
awesome!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 29, 2007)

OMG that is soo awesome, Manders. The last 2 pics are my faves. Very creepy and glamourous at the same time. LOVE IT!


----------



## lovefe (Sep 29, 2007)

wow girls u did greta job wowww


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

My head is spinning with all these killer entries!

I am sooo impressed with everyone here, you all have no idea!!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 29, 2007)

I would have to say that this is my favorite D2B. Theres so many great entries its amazing. Keep em comin ladies, cant wait to see more.


----------



## han (Sep 29, 2007)

omg! you all look fab this ones gonna def be hard to vote.


----------



## masad (Sep 29, 2007)

it really is going to be hard to choose a best one!

because it feels like every entry is best!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow ~ everyone did an amzing job. Hard to pick!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow girls these entries are amazing!

Andi my comment would be an exact copy paste of what everyone has already said. I love it.

Manders, I love the black lips in the first entry, blacker than I ever thought possible. But the second entry is just too cool I love the first and fourth pics. Great concept too!

I'm still entering as I have a bottle of fake blood hanging around since middleschool that is screaming to me to use it already hahah but there's no way I'm beating what I have already seen!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, great entries ladies!!! I love the creativity in this D2B.

Stephanie, amazing, amazing job! The blood under the eyes is soo creepy, and you've got the doll-stare down!!!





Andi, gorgeous entry as usual. You look like you're ready to eat someone with the second pic!





Amanda, amazing entry! I love both the first pics and the second pics, but I have to say my favorite is the first one from the second batch of photos. It looks like a photo out of a fashion magazine.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 29, 2007)

manders i love it..blown away

andi yours is the best youve ever done yet!! i love it


----------



## radiobath (Sep 29, 2007)

This is awesome. I busted out my old zombie makeup kit and had fun.

I don't have a theme, since I just went along with what I had.





















By the way, gel blood in the eye = OW.


----------



## bmichlig (Sep 29, 2007)

Everyone is just, just, just....

GORY-GEOUS!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 29, 2007)

radio, i like the oozing stitches!!.


----------



## shibo (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, I love this DTB! All the entries are so awesome and creative! I think I'll try something too, I always want to enter the DTB's but I keep forgetting it. What did you all use for blood?


----------



## KellyB (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *radiobath* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is awesome. I busted out my old zombie makeup kit and had fun.
I don't have a theme, since I just went along with what I had.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Untitled-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Untitled-2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Untitled-3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Untitled-6.jpg

By the way, gel blood in the eye = OW.





Great stitches!!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow!! Those stitches are convincing Radio!

I can't believe how awesome these entries are ....for real.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 29, 2007)

You all are...

DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!

Get it..

Drop dead?

Ok nevermind.

Can we add text to our pictures? like at the bootom... or something?




'

Like this^

No this is not my entry, just an example


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 29, 2007)

everyone is rocking this theme! i love all the entries, morbidly marvelous!! lol


----------



## farris2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job ladies! Manders...I loved the first one, it was beautiful! The 2nd one was awesome too.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok heres mines. Mine is basically another "dying to be pretty" Except a bit more graphic lol. My mothers a nurse, so i was able to use her needles and IV tubes. I was so afraid i was going to stab myself. But i didnt. Im supposed to look like a plastic surgery gone wrong. The stitches around my hair line is supposed to be from a face lift, the ones under my cheeks are cheek implants, the one around my lips is lip injections, the ones around my forhead are botox, and on my nose is rhinoplasty, lmao if thats how you spell it. I hope you all like it, especially since i put my eyeball in harms way with that huge needle!!!

Oh and yes those are my breast implants laying next to me.

I was more concerned with looking like a swollen faced, just coming out of sleep dead girl, than being pretty, even tho that would have been nice!!!

Attachment 36377

Attachment 36378

Attachment 36379

Attachment 36380

Attachment 36381

Attachment 36382


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG u girls have done another fan-fukin-tasitic jobs on this one!!!

everyone has their own vision of this and everysingle one has turned out absolutly beautiful, i a gory way lol!!

im just speechless!! great work girls


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You all are...DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!

Get it..

Drop dead?

Ok nevermind.

Can we add text to our pictures? like at the bootom... or something?

http://tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs9/300W...y_bryden42.jpg'

Like this^

No this is not my entry, just an example

Sorry, sweetie! The only alterations to pics that we'll allow now is cropping. So no text/borders/etc.


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry, sweetie! The only alterations to pics that we'll allow now is cropping. So no text/borders/etc. Alright thanks girl! im happy i decided not to, or it would have been a waste.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Sep 30, 2007)

This was kinda fun!!!

I want to do another.










































Amazing job Insensitive and Radiobath!!!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 30, 2007)

bbprincess and Insensitive.......Wonderful jobs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shibo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I love this DTB! All the entries are so awesome and creative! I think I'll try something too, I always want to enter the DTB's but I keep forgetting it. What did you all use for blood? Well for my facelift stitches i used acrylic red paint line it, i suggest everyone buy some acrlic paint!!! its so easy to remove, just water, and a dab of soap if you really need it. Then ontop of that to add the dripping i used some gel cake painting food coloring that was in a tube. Probably got it from the dollar store, didnt stain my face at all. Dont waste your money on the stuff from holloween stores, That food coloring gel(usually used to decorate cakes) Has to be some of the most realistic stuff ive ever used, and its not too runny or too thick, It drips down perfectly and it wont dry out. I even mixed it with water and sucked it into my syringe and it still was bloody red!!! I did cheat, i didnt have to fake much, the tape i used on my stitches is actually used to hold down an IV into your arm so it will stay in your vein. I used an actual syringe with an actual needle, and a real IV cord.

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This was kinda fun!!!
I want to do another.

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...527173_0_0.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...030021_0_0.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...536005_0_0.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...534597_0_0.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...531525_0_0.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...525381_0_0.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...538949_0_0.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g2...048709_0_0.jpg

Amazing job Insensitive and Radiobath!!!

I love how you look like your crying,

It looks so so real, like you just found out your husband was cheating and you killed him then yourself!!! Or something, because you look sexy at the same time


----------



## SherryAnn (Sep 30, 2007)

All of this is totally creeping me out!!! You girls have some serious talent, that's fo sho! I am in awe! But I can't look at this thread much more because it is giving me the heebie jeebies!!!!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL!!! Yea, but no man would ever dare cheat on me!! lol.

My husband decided to kill me when I said I was leaving him. He said if he couldn't have me, no one could.

Baby oil proved to be a great tear jerker.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 30, 2007)

Here my entry as a "Living Dead Doll"


----------



## Kathy (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow!! This D2B is getting an awful lot of great entries! Voting is going to be hard!!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 30, 2007)

purplerain.......wonderful job. Love it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here my entry as a "Living Dead Doll" 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-doll2.jpg.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-doll1.jpg.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-doll3.jpg.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...583-mo.jpg.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...uur550.jpg.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-doll4.jpg.jpg

Wow, scary!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 30, 2007)

wooooooooooow your entries are so creative and they're all scary, I'd better switch forums,


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG this IS the best D2B ever. All the entries are amazing, outstanding, scary, creative... the list goes on. Every single entry has blown me away, seriously.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

These are getting creepy! I love it!


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks girls! And I agree, this is gonna be the hardest choice EVER! So many great entry's


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 30, 2007)

this is definitly the best one yet! so much talent and creativity ok! i cant post about individual entries cuz ive gotta go abck an study but i will later!! love it!!


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL!!! Yea, but no man would ever dare cheat on me!! lol.
My husband decided to kill me when I said I was leaving him. He said if he couldn't have me, no one could.

Baby oil proved to be a great tear jerker.





You were leaving him for your gardener gustavo!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

Everyone really outdid themselves!!

Interestingly enough...this DTB was probably the most challenging technically. Yet...we have more entries than some of our simplest DTB's. I better see this participation follow into the next ones....okay!!! Or Else...muahahah.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok heres mines. Mine is basically another "dying to be pretty" Except a bit more graphic lol. My mothers a nurse, so i was able to use her needles and IV tubes. I was so afraid i was going to stab myself. But i didnt. Im supposed to look like a plastic surgery gone wrong. The stitches around my hair line is supposed to be from a face lift, the ones under my cheeks are cheek implants, the one around my lips is lip injections, the ones around my forhead are botox, and on my nose is rhinoplasty, lmao if thats how you spell it. I hope you all like it, especially since i put my eyeball in harms way with that huge needle!!!

Oh and yes those are my breast implants laying next to me.

I was more concerned with looking like a swollen faced, just coming out of sleep dead girl, than being pretty, even tho that would have been nice!!!

Attachment 36377

Attachment 36378

Attachment 36379

Attachment 36380

Attachment 36381

Attachment 36382

OMG! That is scarrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyy....


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You were leaving him for your gardener gustavo!!! LOL. He caught us in the garden bed and lost his mind.
Purple Rain: You did an amazing job!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL. He caught us in the garden bed and lost his mind.
Purple Rain: You did an amazing job!





With a name like gustavo... i might have done it too.

can you imagine it?

Gustavooooooooooooooooooo

Lets keep that in the adult thread though...


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone really outdid themselves!!
Interestingly enough...this DTB was probably the most challenging technically. Yet...we have more entries than some of our simplest DTB's. I better see this participation follow into the next ones....okay!!! Or Else...muahahah.

I know!!! I really like this participation going on.



I think it's fantastic, hopefully it will continue!!


----------



## Zoey (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree,this is really going to be hard to vote,mabbe we should do the 1-5 points,lol


----------



## emih19 (Oct 1, 2007)

wow ladies youve done all an outstanding task.....so much creativity...just too good


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sooo gonna lose! I suck!


----------



## PinkChanelGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

scary looking dolls


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sooo gonna lose! I suck! There are no losers with D2B! Everyone did great!


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 2, 2007)

i cant wait until its time to vote!!!!!!! Its going to be hard, but i cant wait to see how many people did it!!!! I know its ALOT!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG~! some more outstanding entries. i am impressed!


----------



## SherryAnn (Oct 2, 2007)

I think everyone who has entered this DTB should be declared the winner. There is no way I can vote because everyone has done such an outstanding job - I would feel terrible having to choose one over another!

(Am I the only one who isn't clicking on the pics to enlarge them for fear of being frightened to death????)


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think everyone who has entered this DTB should be declared the winner. There is no way I can vote because everyone has done such an outstanding job - I would feel terrible having to choose one over another!
(Am I the only one who isn't clicking on the pics to enlarge them for fear of being frightened to death????)






lol my pics wont scare ya too bad. I still have a baby face. The whole idea at first was for me to look like a beautiful plastic barbie, by plastic i mean fake, unreal, botox, fake lips, fake breast, etc. But my baby face got in the way, so i just ended up looking like a plastic surgery patient. By the way.

Can you all tell me which one to pick that would be best to enter?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you all tell me which one to pick that would be best to enter? Maybe the third one? I like that one the best...
But it's entirely up to you!


----------



## Diva 2 Be (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't see the entries yet, but this sounds like so much fun. I can't wait until I can see them. Fun idea.


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe the third one? I like that one the best...
But it's entirely up to you!





I would pick that one too! Great job by the way.


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks you guys!

Heres my entry you guys, just so you know now!


----------



## Jesskaa (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, you all scare me. Haha Just kidding.

it's a pretty kind of scary.

NOW THE DOLLS... the acutal dolls.. those things are creepy!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing, amazing entries, ladies!!!

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With a name like gustavo... i might have done it too.can you imagine it?

Gustavooooooooooooooooooo

Lets keep that in the adult thread though...

LOL.





bbprincess, you totally pulled off the teary-eyed look!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amazing, amazing entries, ladies!!!



LOL.





bbprincess, you totally pulled off the teary-eyed look!





Didnt she! Plus she's beautiful, she could tottaly be a model with eyes and a pout like that.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Oct 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didnt she! Plus she's beautiful, she could tottaly be a model with eyes and a pout like that. Aww ladies, you're making me blush!!! LaChinita, thank you so much. I'm ALWAYZ a fan of your work.


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you model bbp?

Im so serious.

Your beautiful.

Ever thought about it? Im wondering about becoming a plus sized model, but im too short, only about 4'11


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2007)

wow...wow...wow!!! Everytime I vote for a DTB challange it is a challenge in itself on who to vote for. This is going to be supper hard because I think all of the entries are fantastic. I m in such awe of all the talent. Seriously....you all really did an excellent job on this DTB!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 4, 2007)

i agreee, oh this is gonna be so hard! this has to be the best one EVER, ok maybe not ever but since ive been a part. Others have been fun, and have has tons of participation too but wow, this was a real chalenge and the worst(best) part? you damn hotties managed to look...well...hot, while looking horrific, thanks for the good looking nightmares girls!!

i wish some boys would enter though!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 4, 2007)

Boys oooo.

You know what have been sexy? And horrific.

I haunted couple.

It would have to look intimate tho, like theyre about to kiss.

Too bad im single.GGGRrrrrrrGingersnapplecraps!


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WHAT????? You're not allowed to sleep!!!!
Aww I'm just kidding doll, I'm just like a little kid sometimes is all.




Thank you so much!!!!!!

Everyone looks so, so wonderful!!

Wow thank you!!!

You, missy, have the kind of skills I can only dream of having someday. You're SO amazing.



And haha, my roommate would have FREAKED out if she'd seen me do all that while she was here....I startled her with the mermaid one for crying out loud!!





I actually *bought* the doll I imitated because I think she's rather pretty and it's a lesson to me in how vain I can be sometimes, considering I used to want SO MUCH plastic surgery. Ack! But I keep seeing all these other dolls I want to imitate, and I'm thinking of doing another one or two just for the heck of it, to see how they turn out.



This is such a fun challenge!!

WHY was I not entering D2B's sooner?? WHY WHY WHY??? (I actually plan on eventually catching up on all the D2B's just for the fun of it though.....just to put in the slideshow for giggles.)

your lipstick looks flawless in those picdid you apply it with a lip brush and liner? was it a gloss?


----------



## leezer83 (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are mine!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 4, 2007)

Woah. Thats awesome. That wig is bangin.

The third one would most definately get you the most votes!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 4, 2007)

Third picture is a great one! Indeed.. what a super wig, love it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *leezer83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are mine!
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...7-10-04-20.jpg

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...7-10-04-28.jpg

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...7-10-04-03.jpg

Very cool! Great job!




I like the first one best...


----------



## glamadelic (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I wish I had time to enter this one!

EVERYONE looks so AWESOME! I've got so much inspiration now for how I can do my makeup at halloween!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Leezer......awesome job!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow, and i LOVE the wig!!!!

insensitive, can i steal your idea? i wont put it up for votes but if my bf is up to it, i think it would be a sick sick photo...you have amazing ideas from the first pic you posted i love how creative you are!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, LEEZER!!!!! Good job!!!!! You really look like a doll! I agree with insensitive, the third pic is my fave too because you can see your outfit as well as the whole wig! I love the matching purple lips as well!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 5, 2007)

Eny -- brush, and dabbed lipgloss over it


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, awesome, awesome entries, i really want to try this one but i have no time!! ugh! great job ladies


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 5, 2007)

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! a-HEM.


----------



## fawp (Oct 5, 2007)

First picture is my entry...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking amazing ladies!


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm speechless you guys did a good job


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Today's the last day to enter, everyone! If you'd still like to enter, please do so by 11:59 PM EDT.


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 5, 2007)

wow. I love those stitches, but at the same time you look adorable!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2007)

great job everyone!!! i cant wait to voteee


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool entries!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 5, 2007)

This is an awesome D2B. Everyone did so good. This is going to be super hard to pick a winner.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to Thank everyone for the awesome participation in this DTB!!! I was super impressed with everyones skills and the overwhelming participation made this much more interesting.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I'm not entering this one after all but I'm voting and it will be sooo hard!


----------



## rocksinger007 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am going to enter my interpretation of Jezebelle if only I have enough time!

http://www.strawberry-shortcake.net/...ad/Jezebel.JPG


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 6, 2007)

12:43 over here...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, ladies (and gents)! Time's up!

Don't forget to vote for your favorite!


----------

